# Happy Birthday Ed4Copies!



## PR_Princess (Jul 15, 2008)

Today is Ed4copies's Birthday.  

Soooooo............. let me be the first to post and wish you a very




HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ED!!!!!
















Let the games begin! [}][}][}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 15, 2008)

Why Ed you old crab!  That is Cancer the Crab.  You and my Mother both are on the 15th.  Happy Birthday and I hope you have a great day.

Dawn don't spoil him.  Remember he is a natural salesman so if you give him an inch....he will take a mile.


Mike


----------



## TBone (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed.  So are you still using the walker or progressed to the scooter chair????   [}]

Hope you day is filled with toys, family, fun and good health.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ed.

How old are you [?][?]

I bet twice my age.... [}][}]


----------



## Monty (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy birthday. Eat a piece of cake for me.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks to all.

Yes, this one is BIG.  I mark the passing of my 6th decade, 5th dozen years.

As my friend and technician, Dale said this morning, "Not many guys your age still carrying 200 pound copiers up stairs!"  As I pondered this I am thankful for my health that allows this to be true and marvel that I STILL have not found better technology to MOVE a copier. (HE is carrying the other half!! But he's 20 years younger than I)

So, yes, this one is "bigger" than most.

Thanks for the well-wishes!!


----------



## JayDevin (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday ED!!


----------



## DocStram (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ed!  You're still a kid. I live next door to a guy I call "The World's Greatest Neighbor".  I came home last week and caught him cutting my lawn. It was 98 degrees and about 90% humidity. He can work me under the table. Last Spring one of MY pine trees blew over into HIS yard. Next thing I knew I heard a chainsaw and looked out to see him cutting the tree. I went out to cut it with him but soon realized I was slowing him down. So, I just stood by and lifted logs out of the way as he cut them. By the way, he just turned 81.


----------



## Mudder (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> By the way, he just turned 81.




He's got nothing on `ole Ed Brown. Didn't you know that Mr. Brown is 2 years older than dirt?


Happy Birthday Ed, Please don't light all the candles on your cake because you'll probably cause a rise in the global temperature. [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, Happy Birthday, buddy!!! Maybe if you're a good boy Dawn will do something nice for you.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 15, 2008)

For a few moments, I thought the sun had risen in the West, then I realized it's Ed's birthday candles.  Have a wonderful day and many, many returns of the same. (And thanks for being older than me!)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 15, 2008)

H-BIRTHDAY Mr. Brown.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy B-Day


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 15, 2008)

Dawn, thanks for giving me another reason to keep my wife away from this site.

Happy birthday Ed.  You don't look a day over 60.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 15, 2008)

Ed when someone asks you how old you are, just hold your head high and tell them three.  Or better yet hold up three fingers like the little kids do and just smile.

Nobody said you have to tell them three score!!!  [:0][}]

Mike


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed...anyone seen a frosted bran muffin before?[}]   (it's actually a CUP cake...sorry)


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 15, 2008)

Ed;
If you do light the candles on the cake,  just make sure the firemen or fire women are already in place.
Congrats Ed.
redbulldog


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## lwalden (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy birthday, Ed! You know, there was a story on Yahoo! the other day 'bout the world's oldest blogger dying (at the ripe old age of 108)- guess you still have a few years[}] before you can compete for that spot. So I hear 60 is the new 40!! Go out tonight and party like a 40 year old (which includes being home by 10:00- it is a week night, you know)!!


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, ED!


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy birthday Ed.


----------



## dmiller (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 15, 2008)

And many more.  May all your wishes come true in large fonts and wonderful colors.  '48 must have been a great year.  Just entered the new decade myself.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed..


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

BreithlÃ  shona dhuit mo chara


----------



## alphageek (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, ED!

Had to be done    I hope you enjoy your day - not too many 200 lb copiers today!


----------



## mitchm (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Ed, happy birthday!! Wishing you many more and a "moerse" great day![}]


----------



## bitshird (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stolicky_
> 
> Happy Birthday, Ed.
> 
> ...


I heard Ed was the consultant for the movie 10,000 BC

Happy Birthday Ed
[)][)][)][)]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2008)

I remember my mother's words when I first complained about the cold: "Go hug your wooly mammoth, for Pete's sake!!"  So, I did.

Don't remember the year, but fire was "new-fangled".


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 15, 2008)

Have a great one Ed!!!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> BreithlÃ  shona dhuit mo chara


What's scary is I kinda understood that.....


Happy Birthday Ed!!


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy birthday Ed. You've still another 8 years to go before you reach my age.
Ian.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed.  You definitely do NOT want to light ALL of the candles at once- it could make our global warming worse than it is.[}]


----------



## Daniel (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed! I'm sure you must miss your Mammoth, Wanna give us a clue or two as to where you buried it? I hear the Ivory is worth a penny or two.


----------



## MobilMan (Jul 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY young man.  ONLY 60?  That was a while back.  When people ask me my age I just tell them "as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth".  Hope ya have a lot more.


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I remember my mother's words when I first complained about the cold: "Go hug your wooly mammoth, for Pete's sake!!"  So, I did.
> 
> Don't remember the year, but fire was "new-fangled".



Then this does fit:

*antediluvian \an-tih-duh-LOO-vee-uhn\, adjective:

1. Of or relating to the period before the Biblical flood.
2. Antiquated; from or belonging to a much earlier time.
3. One who lived before the Biblical flood.
4. A very old (or old-fashioned) person.*


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 15, 2008)

Ed,

Congrats on Scoring 3 times!!!

Larry


----------



## bananajeep (Jul 15, 2008)

Hope you have a great Birthday Ed!!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, you old bugger
Learn how to use your new Zimmer Frame properly





.....or you could end up like this....


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2008)

Good ol' Skippy (your week is passed).

See the old man in real trouble (pic above).  Do you rush to his aid??  Hell no!  YOU rush to find your CAMERA!!!!

Darn you younguns --- Just

<center>*NO RESPECT!!

I TELL YOU, WE OLD FOLKS, GET NO RESPECT,*</center>

I'm ok today, but last week was rough........................

(Thank-you, Rodney Dangerfield!)


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theturningcircle_
> 
> Happy birthday Ed. You've still another 8 years to go before you reach my age.
> Ian.



Well, stay there and wait for me!!!


----------



## CSue (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, Happy Birthday, Ed!

I have a used scooter for sale[:I] Trade for good blanks 

'48 was a great year!  I'll be rollin over another zero next month.


----------



## heineda (Jul 15, 2008)

ED,

A very happy birthday to you today. I've found that every year, my birthday comes faster and faster. See you in Frankfort in a few weeks??

Dan Heine


----------



## gerryr (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed

I had to do that so you could read it.  I know you old guys have trouble with small print.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Dawn where you taking Ed for dinner?  It can't be home cooked.  How are you suppose to enjoy it with him if you have to cook?  [}]

Mike


----------



## VisExp (Jul 15, 2008)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Ed!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 15, 2008)

<center>*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*</center>
My apologies to all  but I had to scream in case he forgot his hearing aids.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday ED ! I'm just a few months older than you . ( March 13 ) I just tell everybody , I've been a 12 year old 5 times now ![)]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jul 15, 2008)

Ed, I typed six different witty remarks to post for your birthday, but LOML was in the office looking over my shoulder and made me delete them all.  She reminded me that I will reach the 3 score age in just a few months so I better watch what I say before it comes back on me.  So, in order to preserve peace in my house-hold, I will just say,

Happy Birthday and hope you have many more.  That way I won't pass you in age any time soon!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jul 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!!!(so how did new dirt taste?)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 15, 2008)

No, Ian, in 8 years he will still be 8 years younger than you!! [}]

Happy Birthday Ed!!  BTW, you are incredibly lucky to have Dawn!!!!



> _Originally posted by theturningcircle_
> 
> Happy birthday Ed. You've still another 8 years to go before you reach my age.
> Ian.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday my friend. Hope this is your best year ever for all things in life.


----------



## airrat (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy birthday Ed or is it an anniversary of your 29th birthday?   How many anniversaries is that?


----------



## thewishman (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy birthday! Your birthday just happens to be on my UNbirthday - what a coincidence!

Many happy returns of the day (I think I know what that means - silly British and their "quaint" expressions.)

Chris


----------



## ashaw (Jul 15, 2008)

Ed

Happy Birthday....   Hope you have many more....


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 15, 2008)

At his age, it's Ed Junior... 

I usually tell youngsters that post their age, "I have sock that are 60" .. but I don't think I want you people to know how cheap I am.

Happy birthday Ed.... I remember 1948.. it was a good year.


----------



## clthayer (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, wishing you many more.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ed, and best wishes for many, many more.


----------



## Dario (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy 60th birthday ED!!! [^]


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed, and many happy returns .


----------



## arjudy (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed.  You share your BD with Rembrandt, the painter and Clement Clarke Moore, the author of 'Twas the Night before Christmas', and Alex Karras, the football player.  Your are in some famous company.


----------



## shawn394 (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure must be rough to be your age Ed.  But since you are my friend I'll refrain from pointing out that you are older than Lou.  

OoOopppssss .. Did I say that ????

Happy Birthday Pal.

Mrs.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 16, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## brycej (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy birthday Ed. I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Chasper (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Ed.

I was traveling yesterday and didn't see the post.  You are exactly 56 days older than I am, I would never have guessed you were so old.

May you live long and well.

Gerry


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 16, 2008)

I have not seen a post from Ed today.  Does anyone know if he survived his sexaginta celibration?

Mike


----------



## TAFFJ (Jul 16, 2008)

Ed HAPPY (belated)BIRTHDAY WISHES FROM ACROSS THE POND. Nearly all in capitals


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2008)

<center>*THANKS TO EVERYONE!!*</center>

And to those who e-mailed and called!! 

I'll let you know when I hit 65, that will be another "Landmark".  At this age, regular, annual birthdays happen too fast to worry about!!

If you'd have asked me when I was sixteen, "What do you think your life will be like when you are 60?"  I guarantee I would NOT have said, "Well, I'll be a member of a large, penturning community that meet with the aid of a computer.  I will have scores of good friends there and will enjoy their company, although if I pass them on the road, we won't know it!!"

*<center>AMAZING world evolution.

THANKS AGAIN, everyone!!</center>*


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_... although if I pass them on the road ..."



apparently you did not receive the "60+ driver's guide" that specifies that not only will you not be passing anyone on the road, you have to drive in the left lane with your right blinker on ALL THE TIME!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly, you don't understand.

HOW can ANYONE deal with a blinker, while you are having a McDonald's hamburger and discussing tonight's dinner on the cell phone!!!

(Other things I would not have described at 16!!)


----------



## skiprat (Jul 16, 2008)

Keep munching on those Mc Crappy burgers and you wont see 65!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2008)

SKIPPY!!!!

Of all people, one of our resident Brits talks about FOOD?????

Our late-night comedian Jay Leno delivers dozens of jokes about British food -- tell me, what IS Britain's epicurean contribution???

(I like IRISH stew!!)
This IS a serious question, Steven, I sense an opportunity to learn something here.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, to think of all the improvements in technology you've seen in your lifetime. 

I mean, remember back when you wanted something copied, you had to hold a piece of really thin papyrus over it and trace it out? 

And think of all the major events you've seen. Oh, the headlines. 

"SICK SEA DIED YESTERDAY"

"CAIN MURDERS ABEL"


Of course, you can't forget when the first pen kits came on the market, via our beloved fowl hunters. That was back before they discovered metal, but then again you didn't have to drill and glue in any brass tubes. All you had to do was shave off the end of the quill, grab a squid and juice him, dip the quill in the ink and go to it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2008)

All that sounds about right, only thing I don't remember:  When, in history, was there NOT a redfish???

I think it predates EVEN ME!!!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> SKIPPY!!!!
> 
> ...



Well they have hot dogs in a can![xx(][xx(]That's just nasty.[xx(][]


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> All that sounds about right, only thing I don't remember:  When, in history, was there NOT a redfish???
> 
> I think it predates EVEN ME!!!



I dunno, good question. If I should ever happen to cut my thumb off in the shop, I'll be sure to count the rings and see. Or perhaps I could have some belly button lint carbon-dated. A bit of fossilization might explain why people accuse me of being stiff-necked. 

Now before people actually go and think that I'm old, (not saying you are old Ed--- I'm just saying you are annually gifted)--- I need to post a pic to prove my age. 

Here you can clearly see the date stamped "5-31-2008" and yes, that is A.D. I'm not day over 30 1/2 years old. 

Not a grey hair nor liverspot in sight. Well, yet anyway. I just hope I don't get the nicotine colored mustache that my dad had, then again I don't smoke a tobacco field every day either.

Now do I look old to y'all? 








That being said, you can obviously see that my mouth is indeed as big as some accuse--- that guy in the pic can almost fit his whole head in there if he took the hat off.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed, hope you had a great day my friend!


----------

